# People who've switched from V2 to E Level



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

I've noticed a couple people making the switch from V2 to e level and just wondering what the reasons were?


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

pressure based vs. height based I would guess


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

I am aware ones pressure based and ones height based, my question is why people are leaving V2 specifically for E Level. What's wrong with V2 specifically?


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

Exactly....I was one of the guys that switched to elevel from the v2. I had the v2 on my car for about 1 1/2 months and ditched it for elevel bc its just that its so inaccurate. I was getting different heights at the same pressures. I even recalibrated the system a few times along with adj the accuracy setting ect and still would not achieve my desireded heighth I wanted, and I'm not talking 1/4" either, somes it was an inch. Its a nice beginners kit tho, which was basically what it was for me...lol, but I learned very quickly that height based system is top-notch. If u want same heighths everytime, elvevl is the way to go for sure. I wish I would of listened to andrew @ ORT in the first place wen I said I wanted pressets and went with the elevel from the get go


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

Pressure based is a thing of the past. It is inaccurate and just using pressure to measure bag heights will never give you exacts.

The height based uses sensors on all 4 corners to keep the height equal regardless of pressure in each bag.

Obviously it uses more parts and the install of the sensors are not easy for a beginner.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bsA41.8T said:


> Exactly....I was one of the guys that switched to elevel from the v2. I had the v2 on my car for about 1 1/2 months and ditched it for elevel bc its just that its so inaccurate. I was getting different heights at the same pressures. I even recalibrated the system a few times along with adj the accuracy setting ect and still would not achieve my desireded heighth I wanted, and I'm not talking 1/4" either, somes it was an inch. Its a nice beginners kit tho, which was basically what it was for me...lol, but I learned very quickly that height based system is top-notch. If u want same heighths everytime, elvevl is the way to go for sure. I wish I would of listened to andrew @ ORT in the first place wen I said I wanted pressets and went with the elevel from the get go


Barry is one of the few people who can weigh in on this and give a fair, levelheaded opinion. He has installed both systems and used both systems. 

What it comes down to is pressure based versus height based. Height based is always going to be more accurate, that's a given. Don't let the installation of the sensors scare you :beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This is what is killing me this pressure based vs height, I make up my mind on v2 because it fits the budget and easy to install then I read stuff like this and it just ****s my whole thought process up about it


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

also with e-level when you have it on a preset and say 4 people hop in the car do you have to push the preset again? or will it just auto correct it self?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It will auto-correct on it's own. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

It's those inconsistencies with the v1 system that will have me heading to e-level in the next few weeks. Last week I was out driving and even though the pressure readings were where they should be, my rear tires were burning up my week-old paint


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Last week I was out driving and even though the pressure readings were where they should be, my rear tires were burning up my week-old paint




Wow.... :thumbdown:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Barry is one of the few people who can weigh in on this and give a fair, levelheaded opinion. He has installed both systems and used both systems.
> 
> What it comes down to is pressure based versus height based. Height based is always going to be more accurate, that's a given. Don't let the installation of the sensors scare you :beer:


Amen, e-level all day.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Except when your height sensors aren't working on E-level, it's basically a pressure based system :facepalm:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

gtipwnz said:


> Except when your height sensors aren't working on E-level, it's basically a pressure based system :facepalm:


 Stop breaking ****


----------

